# Fallout 3 video review



## Commonmind (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm not one for shameless plugs, but after all the hard work, and a lot of positive reinforcement from the community, I feel like it's worth sharing. Check out theGUE: Games, the Universe and Everything - the GUE for a video review of Fallout 3. It's a little unconventional, but I think you'll like it all the same.


----------

